# Win XP Pro Benutzerrechte für Software



## Carndret (14. August 2002)

Ich habe zwei Konten: Admin und Eingeschränkt. Wenn ich als Admin ein Programm installiert habe, kann ich jedoch vom eigeschränkten Konto das Programm nicht ausführen. Wie kann ich die Benutzerrechte so verteilen, dass ich beim eingeschränkten Konto verschiedene Programme ausführbar machen kann, oder nicht? Meist kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung bzw. es wird nach dem Installieren nicht einmal das Icon im Startmenü (beim eingeschränkten Konto) aufgeführt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. August 2002)

JA, als Admin klickst du (rechtsklick) auf eine Verknüpfung die auf dieses Programm verweist. Folgend auf EIGENSCHAFTEN und dann sollte von den tabs Allgemein/Verknüpfung/Kompatibilität Verknüpfung ausgewählt sein, hier klickst du auf Erweitert und klickst auf die obere option die es erlaubt das programm unter anderen benutzerkonnten auszuführen.

Achtung, es ist dann damit möglich daten zu öffnen,speichern,löschen!


----------

